# Feeling the pressure to divorce



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

My wife (married 21 yrs) and I separated last March 08. Since then she has told many of our friends, my employees and our two kids (ages 16 & 18), the issues. Many of the issues are private and the kids (and others), certainly didn't need to hear them. I won't tell them the issues I have with her, because they don't need to know everything. I have only told them just enough, so they understand why we're separated and may get a divorce.

This said, how many of you have felt pressured into going ahead with the divorce, in part, because you're spouse (ex-spouse), blabbed things she shouldn't have to friends, employees and family?

I feel like that if we were to ever try to reconcile, that everyone knows everything and are wondering why we are even trying still.


----------



## pairofduces (Dec 28, 2008)

This is only about the two of you. Stay together or don't because it's the best decision for you both.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

pairofduces said:


> This is only about the two of you. Stay together or don't because it's the best decision for you both.


:iagree:
I guess some of the "blabbing" could depend on the situation. Most of us do talk to others when our world comes crashing down.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Everyone needs emotional support, and by talking to others when yourr worlds falling apart is normal . i guess trying to justify the situation. This is about the two of you no one else should deside if you ar to stay together or divorce you do whats right for you both no one else


----------

